

Ask YC: Any hackers working on clean(brown)tech? - wumi

Ask YC: Any hackers working on clean(brown)tech?
======
babul
please clarify. not heard about this.

------
xenoterracide
what's clean(brown)tech?

~~~
rms
it's tech for getting more energy from fossil fuels

[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/16/technology/16venture.html?...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/16/technology/16venture.html?_r=1&oref=slogin)

~~~
rms
though, a combination of clean/browntech seems to refer to anything energy
related, except the traditional, like building an oil refinery.

------
jgamman
yep

~~~
wumi
know anything about digestors?

